# Jamis Parker 3?



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm looking to replace my Specialized P.1 with more of a slopestyle/do it all type bike. I was originally thinking about a bottle rocket, till I rode one and realized its not different enough for me. (I have a Foes Fly for FR/big trails)

I want something light, cheap, and easy to throw around which has lead me to the Jamis Parker series. Things like the Foes 4X or Intense bikes are a bit too expensive, and my Specialized P.1 just doesn't feel good on the trails I've ridden on.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

how much travel? Looks nice!!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Get it, seems like good bike.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

i'd say definitely go for it. jamis doesnt have a big name built up yet in the fr/dh market and thats why their bikes are very affordable. i havnt rode one yet, but being a previous jamis owner, the quality and performance of their bikes is top notch. they also have great costumer service...


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

is the BAM used for dh... i hear it only has 6 inches... but any way... I like the SS bikes
niceee


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

If the BR didn't work for you, do not order a jamis without actually testing one. Comparing numbers between the two, the BR has a slightly longer TT, and a slightly lower BB... everything else is fairly similar... 

Might feel about the same. who knows?


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

the bam has just a little over 7 inches blackwater..


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

oooo
ok
i would put an 888 and a roco on that jamis


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anyone here used one of the 2008 Jamis FR bikes? Both the Parker and BAM look cool and I'm curious if anyone has one yet.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I rode a parker 1 (only around the parking lot) and I liked the way it felt, to the extent that I could I mean. I would get one size smaller (probably a small) because I'm looking for something to play around on.

It should be in next week


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

smaller bike = manouverable <sp???


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

By the way its got 100mm rear travel (4") and the lyric fork is adjustable from 160 to 115mm.

Should be a pretty good bike!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks sick


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

Only 4??? Can that be changed with a differant shock?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> Only 4??? Can that be changed with a differant shock?


No.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

ooo
nvm that comment then...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Parker is not a DH bike... it doesn't need a ton of travel... Besides, quality over quantity.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yea i knew that, I just didnt know that a bike could have 4inches though...


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

since you thought about the bottlerocket, did you look into the double at all?
the new version has a different shock location, look at the geo. page it shows it. it is set up just like the bottle rocket
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/Double.cfm
and the jamis does look nice, i had never seen that bike before.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> Yea i knew that, I just didnt know that a bike could have 4inches though...


There are plenty of AM, XC, slalom, slopestyle, and full squish DJ bikes that have very little travel.

And why would you want to put an 888 on a slopestyle bike?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Jamis probably has the best Bang-for-Buck factor out there. They pull of some mad parts spec's for the price point.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

not sure really... i know it would mess up the geo. but not sure


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> Yea i knew that, I just didnt know that a bike could have 4inches though...


aaah a youg un....you missed all the fun stuff...downhill on hardtails with 11/4" elastomer forks...oh the joy...........


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I did look at the Double, (3.5" travel for ya, blackwater) and while it would probably make a sweet bike, the price would also be much higher.

Buying a complete bike (and getting a great deal on it!) can save you so much money versus buying all the parts a la carte, or aftermarket. Check out some of the specs on this bike I'm getting for well under 2k:

100mm travel Float R rear shock
Rock Shox Lyric U-Turn, 35mm stanchcions
Zero-stack headset
XT shadow rear derail
FSA MOTO X cranks
E13 LG1 chain guide
Crank Brothers 5050
Hayes Stroker Trail brakes (have them on my Foes FR, love them!)

And its supposed to weigh in at 35lbs, with some pretty heavy meats on it too! Not bad, I think.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

creyc said:


> I did look at the Double, (3.5" travel for ya, blackwater) and while it would probably make a sweet bike, the price would also be much higher.
> 
> Buying a complete bike (and getting a great deal on it!) can save you so much money versus buying all the parts a la carte, or aftermarket. Check out some of the specs on this bike I'm getting for well under 2k:
> 
> ...


Are you getting a deal on it? The price on their site says $2325 for the Parker III. Looks like a pretty decent build, especially if you're getting it for under 2 g's. I think I would rather have a Konig though. A bit more travel, and not too much heavier (if at all), but it is more spendy.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

oh yea. msrp is 2350 but hypothetically, if you could get it under 2... sweet deal.


----------

